# Top bar barrel bee hive



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=478912258796065&set=a.455702551117036.96163.452754761411815&type=1&theater

Just found this on a survival site.
Steve


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I am planning to make a half barrel TBH this spring.


----------



## bigluelok (Nov 17, 2012)

love the facebook link since there was a link to an instructibles how to and it is very detailed. i will do this for my first hives.


----------



## AUXCOM (Sep 1, 2012)

Very clean looking!! 

Doesn't the movable partition need to go all the way to the walls...or the bees will just start making comb on the other side of it?


----------

